# Ibo or asa



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ASA. Better organized and professionally run. Shotgun starts. No buddy groups shooting together on purpose. Many more vendors. No hills like Nelsonville which are hard on us old guys.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

ASA= Management caters to shooters (customers)
IBO= Pay your money and after that they don't give a crap about you.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Geography also plays into it, SE is mostly ASA most of my local clubs follow ASA rules, North is more IBO, not sure about out west. ASA has more classes, IBO was unknown distance, I'm not sure of their classes now


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I’ve never been to an IBO but plan to shoot a few next year. I do like the ASA speed rules and lower 12s better. At IBO a shooter with short DL is handicapped from the start where at ASA you can get to speed limit even if you have to shoot a 70lb bow.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh boy. Might as well start a "which bow brand is the best" thread................


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> Oh boy. Might as well start a "which bow brand is the best" thread................


I don't know about that. I only shoot IBO (mainly because ASA is so far away), but everyone that I've talked to has the same opinion as carlosii. ASA is better run, more organized and shooter friendly. IBO is more of the traditional 3D scene for the old timers who don't like change (myself included) and local for the northeast. 

I think that even the ones that like IBO would shoot ASA if it would move into the northeast.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a reason why ASA draws many more shooters and vendors.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

1) I prefer the "Walk Through" style of an IBO course. Every ASA event I've attended were all "Walk Back" targets along a main trail. The main trail can get pretty crowded at times....

2) I prefer the scoring in ASA. The scoring rings on a turkey are the same size as the deer.... 

3) The bigger IBO events are a much shorter drive for me.

4) I like that I don't have to worry about speed limits in IBO but ASA will let me use my rangefinder....

I guess what I'm saying is... It doesn't matter to me. I shoot both organizations at the State Level but I only do one event that is "bigger". (IBO Worlds)

I am planning to shoot the IBO Triple Crown next year since I'm retiring from coaching Tournament Softball....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I love them both. They are totally different experiences, but both are really fun to me.


----------



## leggiadro (Oct 17, 2014)

I did my first (local) 3D event this weekend and it was a blast. Just one question as I read the rules... what does it mean that you can't adjust the sight? If you run single pin with the yardage tape, can you not move that up and down? Or do they refer to something else?


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

leggiadro said:


> I did my first (local) 3D event this weekend and it was a blast. Just one question as I read the rules... what does it mean that you can't adjust the sight? If you run single pin with the yardage tape, can you not move that up and down? Or do they refer to something else?


Depending on what class you are shooting, like hunter, you are not allowed to move your sight, even if you are using a single pin slider as a hunting sight. The open class allows for sight adjustment.

FWIW, at most local shoots (that DON"T award prizes), you can pretty much ignore the rules till you get comfortable with the experience. We use them as practice for the big shoots and very rarely pay attention to the stakes or classes.


----------



## Kevinc1953 (Jul 2, 2020)

I shoot ASA because it’s what I have in my neck of the woods. (Iowa) There were 7 sanctioned qualifiers and the State Shoot this year. If I go to a few other shoots in my area I can get in a dozen shoots a year which is about what I have time for. I’m in no hurry to get a few years older, but when I retire I plan on putting on a nice pickup camper, hooking up to my boat and mixing in a lot of fishing and archery tournaments.😃👍


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> 1) I prefer the "Walk Through" style of an IBO course. Every ASA event I've attended were all "Walk Back" targets along a main trail. The main trail can get pretty crowded at times....
> 
> 2) I prefer the scoring in ASA. The scoring rings on a turkey are the same size as the deer....
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, especially # 1!!


----------



## gnccr613 (Feb 18, 2014)

As mentioned alot has to do with where you live. I'm in the northeast. IBO is king around here, some people shoot asa on state level and a few travel to the big shoots. I love shooting IBO, but would like to try one of the bigger asa events.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Done both and it was six of one half doz of the other. Needed no doze at both to stay awake. Sloooowww and boring activity. I prefer local fun shoots as I don’t have to dedicate an entire day of my life to shoot 30 arrows. Don’t know how you guys do it. To each their own I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centx BowHunter (Dec 16, 2015)

leggiadro said:


> I did my first (local) 3D event this weekend and it was a blast. Just one question as I read the rules... what does it mean that you can't adjust the sight? If you run single pin with the yardage tape, can you not move that up and down? Or do they refer to something else?


That is correct per their rules you are not to adjust the sight. 
You can have a multi pin sight most likely.


----------



## leggiadro (Oct 17, 2014)

Centx BowHunter said:


> That is correct per their rules you are not to adjust the sight.
> You can have a multi pin sight most likely.


Thank you!!


----------

